# My blunt review of the Casio MBH PRG-130Y



## GOJIN (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello people. 








(Excuse the finger). MBH = Massive black hole (for those wondering).
This is my new PRG-130Y. It's really black! Got this today and I thought I'd share my 2 cents. 
*
What I like:*
I'm sure all of you are acquainted with basic ABC functions so I won't go into detail here. I bought this watch because of the moon phase and tide modules (I own the PRG-110 which lacks these features). The reverse LCD display is surprisingly clear and readable, and the backlight is also excellent. I like the little animations that occur on-screen when the tidal and moon modules are engaged. The case is ruggedly built and solid in hand. All the plastic bits of the case feel bulletproof. One small thing I noticed is that the resin band is a lot higher in quality than the 110. Dedicated buttons for ABC sit well within the case and resist accidental pushage. Unidirectional rotating bezel is also handy. Black parts of the watch are really black, which is good. Caseback detail is nice.

















*What I didn't like:*
Couple of small things, maybe only that a person like me could notice :-(. I didn't care much for the superfluous scribbling on the resin strap i.e Tough Solar, Compass etc...
The watch is BIG. Just shy of 50mm, but the actual display area is quite small for my liking (25mm or so). The backlight could last longer when the button is engaged (lasts about 1 sec). Last thing is that the front two buttons, ADJUST and LIGHT are sometimes hard to press, given their shape.

*Last words: *
The MBH is a really black watch. The stealthing is quite awesome, and it works with this kind of watch.
The functions are excellent, but as outlined by Casio's manual, they are not to be used for applications where professional precision is required. 
If you're looking for a cool watch/gadget that is a little bit different that the regular Casio ABC, look no further than the PRG-130Y.

Many thanks for reading. Super NOT hairy wristshot incoming!


----------



## MountainTime (May 28, 2010)

Good looking watch! I have been considering getting a ProTrek/Pathfinder and this looks like the one! I would agree with you on the backlight, that is too bad it is so short. I recently got a SGW-100B and it is a little short for my liking as well. 
:thanks


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

The looks of that model have always impressed me, it's awesome! The Pathfinder resin version that I have (PAW1500) is a nice watch though the ABC features aren't as accurate as others in my collection. But I also wanted the tide/moon function for when we go to the beach and it's my only ABC that has it :-!


----------



## elwizard (Apr 5, 2008)

great photos! i was thinking about getting the prg-110y but after seeing your post the prg-130y is more rugged looking. i also like the 200m water resistance and moon/tide info


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

elwizard said:


> great photos! i was thinking about getting the prg-110y but after seeing your post the prg-130y is more rugged looking. i also like the 200m water resistance and moon/tide info


I have both the 130Y is the looker, the 110Y is the better technically (aside the moon & tide), 200m is rather moot unless you are pro diver, and of course the new PRG-240 might just be what you are waiting for ;-)

Q-6


----------



## elwizard (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply. i had a question,however, will the prw-1500yt titanium strap fit the prg-130y? i think that would look sweet


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

elwizard said:


> thanks for the reply. i had a question,however, will the prw-1500yt titanium strap fit the prg-130y? i think that would look sweet


Yes, several of us here have done the mod, it`s a straight fit. You should be able to pick up a PRW-1500YTJ bracelet for around $65, I have one on my PRG-130GB, a second for lies in wait for my PRG-130Y and my PRG0130GC will remain in its original strap :-!

Q-6


----------



## elwizard (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Does Casio have a negative prg-240?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

elwizard said:


> Thanks for the information. Does Casio have a negative prg-240?


No, and so far no duplex display has been released in the negative format.

Q-6


----------



## elwizard (Apr 5, 2008)

Again thanks for the info. Do you have a photo of your PRG-130Y with the PRW-1500YTJ bracelet? I sure would like to see that since I'm thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## NSK (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, awesome pics and review! Black is how that watch should be! There seems tb relatively more disharmony in the other models as the sensor sticks out but this model is Casio's leader atm. thanks


----------



## barbachan (Feb 24, 2011)

hey Gojin

nicely done mate , actually your review come really handy , between the PRG 130T-7V and the PRG 130Y-1 the metal band make a big difference ? i'm about to get one and i got a couple of doubts. can any one give a hand with this.

thank you


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

I just find it intriguing that you find text on the strap superflous when wearing this beast

cheers and enoy


----------



## barbachan (Feb 24, 2011)

well is more like a quality question you know. long time purchase and collection wise.

but good point Toph

cheers mate


----------



## barbachan (Feb 24, 2011)

hey guys

any advise where to get the best deal for A PRG130Y1? 
*
*

?


----------



## Y!K (Jan 31, 2011)

HI 
Why was the reverse display invented? Is it because it look cool or it does really have a purpose?
Thanks


----------



## Wally79 (Jan 18, 2011)

Y!K said:


> HI
> Why was the reverse display invented? Is it because it look cool or it does really have a purpose?
> Thanks


Fashion


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Queen6 said:


> Yes, several of us here have done the mod, it`s a straight fit. You should be able to pick up a PRW-1500YTJ bracelet for around $65, I have one on my PRG-130GB, a second for lies in wait for my PRG-130Y and my PRG0130GC will remain in its original strap :-!
> 
> Q-6


Hey Queen6, sorry for bringing an old topic back to life. But I'm planning on getting a PRG-130Y for my hiking weekends and would also like to get that titanium bracelet you mentioned. Where do you get one of those? Thank you in advance!


----------



## dhonilee (Sep 8, 2011)

elwizard said:


> great photos! i was thinking about getting the prg-110y but after seeing your post the prg-130y is more rugged looking. i also like the 200m water resistance and moon/tide info


Hey i was having same experience with you bro... i'm considering to buy PRG110Y but then the seller offer me the 130, and in a second i change my mind ;-) and i'm glad to do that, its really cool watch..

but i guess i bought it with higher price it cost me $320, is it too much??


----------



## radex-1985 (Feb 15, 2014)

Queen6 said:


> Yes, several of us here have done the mod, it`s a straight fit. You should be able to pick up a PRW-1500YTJ bracelet for around $65, I have one on my PRG-130GB, a second for lies in wait for my PRG-130Y and my PRG0130GC will remain in its original strap :-!
> 
> Q-6


Hi mate, is the PRG-250BD's strap (black stainless steel strap) fit the PRG-130Y??

Thanks


----------

